# Brew Cellar Yeast



## brente1982 (25/8/13)

Anyone know anything about this stuff? Cant find much on the interweb about it


----------



## QldKev (25/8/13)

It's all just repackage yeast, eg American Ale is US-05


----------



## manticle (25/8/13)

Repackaged fermentis to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## brente1982 (25/8/13)

Ok, so their wheat yeast would be WB-06??

What about thomas coopers yeast? not the cheaper style coopers one, the thomas coopers style


----------



## manticle (25/8/13)

Wb-06 presumably. No idea about coopers heritage etc.


----------



## brente1982 (27/8/13)

I tell you what, after upping the yeast to 1g per litre of wort, this thing has the craziest activity ive seen in a fermentation, and to me its quite exciting, also a massive krausen, over an inch thick i reckon. Man i hope this brew (my version of beez neez clone) turns out good


----------



## hoppy2B (27/8/13)

Now that's what I call thick! h34r:


----------



## djar007 (27/8/13)

Now that's crazier than miley Cyrus.


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/8/13)

brente1982 said:


> I tell you what, after upping the yeast to 1g per litre of wort, this thing has the craziest activity ive seen in a fermentation, and to me its quite exciting, also a massive krausen, over an inch thick i reckon. Man i hope this brew (my version of beez neez clone) turns out good


Wait til you get one that foams up out of the fermenter and makes a mess of your brew fridge or whatever area you use to ferment in.  :lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (29/8/13)

The brew cellar yeast is actually really good value in my option. 15g packets instead of 11.5 and usually a bit cheaper. The European lager brew craft is w34/70 I think ( well the description is exactly the same)....


----------

